
Plato’s cube and the natural geometry of fragmentation - pabo
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/16/2001037117
======
pabo
ScienceMag has a post about this result [0]. From that text:

"Perhaps the Cubists were right. Researchers have found that when everything
from icebergs to rocks breaks apart, their pieces tend to resemble cubes. The
finding suggests a universal rule of fragmentation at scales ranging from the
microscopic to the planetary."

[0] [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/07/rocks-icebergs-
natur...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/07/rocks-icebergs-natural-
world-tends-break-cubes)

